# Angry woman v biker - Road Rage



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not looking to point blame at either as there's obviously been some exchanges prior to the video...






Think we could all agree that firstly, you don't kick someone's car and secondly, you don't ram bikers and then try to kill them! :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fiat drivers eh.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jesus what a total pair of muppets. 

As said, why kick her car? The biker looks like a bit of an idiot with an attitude problem, that said it looks like the driver was a lunatic who saw red! 

From that clip it looks like the biker was starting the issue but the driver of the car was very silly for trying to finish it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Jesus what a total pair of muppets.
> 
> As said, why kick her car? The biker looks like a bit of an idiot with an attitude problem, that said it looks like the driver was a lunatic who saw red!
> 
> From that clip it looks like the biker was starting the issue but the driver of the car was very silly for trying to finish it.


I agree from what we've seen, but I think the position of the car/bike at the start show that something else has gone on so I've not really decided who I think is in the wrong...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

biker filtering, driver trying to close the gap!?!? maybe no gap in the first place!?!

not taking sides, both are idiots, but I have had many a drive trying to shut the gap on me, as they think it's wrong to filter... (p.s... it's not... :rolleyes)

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> biker filtering, driver trying to close the gap!?!? maybe no gap in the first place!?!
> 
> not taking sides, both are idiots, but I have had many a drive trying to shut the gap on me, as they think it's wrong to filter... (p.s... it's not... :rolleyes)
> 
> :thumb:


I have massive respect for bikers. Even if they are in the wrong sometimes at the end of the day they end up worse off if the worst was to happen. I always pull in slightly to let them pass. Plus don't want to be preached at from previous threads on the road rage subject lol.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed they are both idiots! Again like a few other road rage incidentsits the inocent victims I feel sorry for. There were at least two or three other cars hit during the incident.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I have massive respect for bikers. Even if they are in the wrong sometimes at the end of the day they end up worse off if the worst was to happen. I always pull in slightly to let them pass. Plus don't want to be preached at from previous threads on the road rage subject lol.


:lol::lol::lol:

that is the thing, all it takes is for people to move a foot to the side and they are *usually* gone....

jealous people in big heavy cages... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not condoning what the biker did but I've had to boot a car before when on my bike, silly bint wet herself when my Ti slider went down her door.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Not condoning what the biker did but I've had to boot a car before when on my bike, silly bint wet herself when my Ti slider went down her door.


neither am I... and I've taken a wing mirror off and smashed a side window too... 

Self defence m'lord 

but funny how a hard man with an X5 becomes a real s**t bag when you go in to get him... :lol:

eh..anyway... back o/t

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was expecting the car to shunt the bike,what i wasnt expecting was to see the biker flying across the road on the bonnet :lol: i would have been less than happy at some **** kicking my car, but christ knows what happened before this.you have to be so careful with bikers,but what doesnt help the bikers cause is the whole "woe is me" attitude "be careful,im only on a bike",then you see them weaving in an out of traffic to get ahead amongst a whole load of other things.either man up or get off the bike boy.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never liked motorcyclists, seem to think because they are quick and nimble, they own the roads. After seeing him kick the car, I approve of the womans actions defending her car.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

silverback said:


> What doesnt help the bikers cause is the whole "woe is me" attitude "be careful,im only on a bike",then you see them weaving in an out of traffic to get ahead amongst a whole load of other things.either man up or get off the bike boy.


You cant say that! You'll have all the leather romper suit wearers after you!
I have no particular issue with bikers,but,why why why do they always have to over take you?
In town doing 30,someone dressed like a Power ranger overtakes,why?
I was driving to work lastnight,at 60 in a 60 and ,vroom vroom vroom.3 bikes all going far too fast.Followed by the obligatory spooner in a shopping car.Who I promptly caught up at the next few bends so then HE was holding ME up.
Theres a lesson there,if you drive an Audi A3,you wont go round bends faster than a Peugeot 407.Sorry about that.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

If you'd asked me where that was before I checked the video description I would have said Paris or Italy rather than Brazil.

I sometimes get fed up with bikers when they try and squeeze past your car when there clearly isn't enough room or force you up on to the pavement as they zoom towards you on your side of the road whilst jumping ahead of a queue, push infront of you at the traffic lights and sit right up behind you so you can't see where they are but I'd never react like that. 

Those two both as bad as each other, the biker probably did do something before the bit we see and he shouldn't have kicked her car but then the woman in the car decided that the best way to deal with it was to try and kill the biker and smash up both her own car and someone elses which was just as stupid.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't know if you guys actually ride bikes... I'm guessing my your comments that you don't.... and until you do, you will never understand...

cars drivers are slow to react, can't judge spaces or gaps are are usually shocking at judging speeds as well.... you guys don't think the gap is wide enough 'cause you are in a slow @ss car, bikers know it's wide enough, 'cause they have the bike and the means to make it....

drivers v bikers is just another pointless fight that goes on and on and on... much like what wax is best.... :wall:

the problem is, most of the drivers that get upset, don't actually ride bikes... and if they did, they would see how wide of the mark their comments are.... 

I'm not saying all bikers are angels, far from it.... but in my riding history, I have never once been in any trouble or a fight with a biker out in their car, or vice versa... bikers also have cars.... we can do both... 

not having a go, or starting a fight... but maybe lose the cages, get a bike and start to live a bit...(in fact never mind anything else - just pass the bike test you big men you ) or maybe just grow up, take your foot off the gas and move out the way for 2 seconds of your life 
:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> don't know if you guys actually ride bikes... I'm guessing my your comments that you don't.... and until you do, you will never understand...
> 
> cars drivers are slow to react, can't judge spaces or gaps are are usually shocking at judging speeds as well.... you guys don't think the gap is wide enough 'cause you are in a slow @ss car, bikers know it's wide enough, 'cause they have the bike and the means to make it....
> 
> ...


I lost my uncle in a bike accident in 2008 and to be fairiam sorry to say it was his fault and a very very silly mistake. But it just goes to show how vunrable bikers are. If there in the right and something goes wrong the biker comes off worse, if the biker is in the wrong and something goes wrong he comes off worse. Is it really worth it if you feel threatend by them they will be gone by the time you even think of lifting your clutch off the floor (or putting it out of N) so the best thing to do is let these guys get on with it. and this is coming from a lad who's only riding experience is in a green lane on a clapped out DT125 about 15 years ago.

The only little gripe i have with bikers is when iam in the van they seem to get a bit to close and so i cant see them in my mirrors.

I've always supported the bikers even though i don't ride myself (not sure the family would shine to the idea of me getting a bike not right now anyway) ive even got a think biker sticker on the back of my car. Which is free from the think website


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> don't know if you guys actually ride bikes... I'm guessing my your comments that you don't.... and until you do, you will never understand...
> 
> cars drivers are slow to react, can't judge spaces or gaps are are usually shocking at judging speeds as well.... you guys don't think the gap is wide enough 'cause you are in a slow @ss car, bikers know it's wide enough, 'cause they have the bike and the means to make it....
> 
> ...


I understand your points,but what does seem to be laughable of some bikers attitude is the way they expect more consideration (an rightly so imho) but some won't give consideration to slower vehicles like cars. Just as you get bad car drivers,you get bad bikers,no point making out either side are the guilty partys. I think its a more common sight to see bikers Attacking gaps like there on a track as opposed to cars.I think without riding a bike then your lack of the "bikers view" is lacking,well stated,but the road is there for all of us,not just for bikers to go out on there weekend monaco track ride. Just because a gaps there doesn't mean it will be in a few seconds time,an if the biker is breaking the speed limit to make the gap then that's his call.but don't moan when it gets closed down.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't mind bikers 

But I will add for every twunt driving a car , there is also a twunt riding a bike

EDIT - And another twunt driving a HGV

EDIT EDIT - and another driving a white van

EDIT EDIT EDIT - Get the picture ???????


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You cant say that! You'll have all the leather romper suit wearers after you!
> I have no particular issue with bikers,but,why why why do they always have to over take you?
> In town doing 30,someone dressed like a Power ranger overtakes,why?
> I was driving to work lastnight,at 60 in a 60 and ,vroom vroom vroom.3 bikes all going far too fast.Followed by the obligatory spooner in a shopping car.Who I promptly caught up at the next few bends so then HE was holding ME up.
> Theres a lesson there,if you drive an Audi A3,you wont go round bends faster than a Peugeot 407.Sorry about that.


Ah yes the muppet who thinks he is damon hill in a straight line but when it comes to the bends is a complete simpleton. We know someone like that don't we mate lol.

Give me the A3 mate id leave you french taxi standing. having said that my tractor would as well haha :wave::thumb::driver::argie:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

He shouldn't have kicked her car, and we didn't see what caused him to do that but neverless it was wrong.

What she did was totally out of order, and could have easily killed him. Two wrongs don't make a right as they say. She would have been in a lot of trouble had he been seriously injured whereas her dent would have been easily fixed.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> but maybe lose the cages, get a bike and start to live a bit...(in fact never mind anything else - just pass the bike test you big men you )


I'm not allowed. It is forbidden. (yes, I'm whipped  )
But I always allow room and move over for bikers (and in monty python style ' you lucky lucky ******* :lol: )


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> I understand your points,but what does seem to be laughable of some bikers attitude is the way they expect more consideration (an rightly so imho) but some won't give consideration to slower vehicles like cars. Just as you get bad car drivers,you get bad bikers,no point making out either side are the guilty partys. I think its a more common sight to see bikers Attacking gaps like there on a track as opposed to cars.I think without riding a bike then your lack of the "bikers view" is lacking,well stated,but the road is there for all of us,not just for bikers to go out on there weekend monaco track ride. Just because a gaps there doesn't mean it will be in a few seconds time,an if the biker is breaking the speed limit to make the gap then that's his call.but don't moan when it gets closed down.


yeah there was a road safety campain video ive seen where these two riders strapped a video camera to there bikes. They where doing 170 mph (i think) on a motorway, then they came to a round about, exited the roundabout as they did the bike that was in front and been filmed went to over take two cars and as he did the car over took the car in front of him ending up with the bike running into the back of the car and flying off into on coming traffic. all this happend in half a second. And thats all it takes.

A bloke in sheffield was killed the other day.

Its not nice to hear it but just be carefull you guy on bikes. Its not worth that little gap.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> I understand your points,but what does seem to be laughable of some bikers attitude is the way they expect more consideration (an rightly so imho) but some won't give consideration to slower vehicles like cars. Just as you get bad car drivers,you get bad bikers,no point making out either side are the guilty partys. I think its a more common sight to see bikers Attacking gaps like there on a track as opposed to cars.I think without riding a bike then your lack of the "bikers view" is lacking,well stated,but the road is there for all of us,not just for bikers to go out on there weekend monaco track ride. Just because a gaps there doesn't mean it will be in a few seconds time,an if the biker is breaking the speed limit to make the gap then that's his call.but don't moan when it gets closed down.


:lol:

You talk about "track" riding... again...sorry, but I think that is the perception from a car driver....

I ride nothing like I am on track when on the road..(don't have morons in cars shouting at kids to worry about on a track   )

Again.... down to what people think about bikes, and think about tracks... and maybe know nothing of either.... (not aimed at you btw  )

I agree there as some real idiots out there (like the guy in the group I was with that crashed twice in one ride - all by himself) ....

When I change down from 6th to let's say 3rd to overtake people, yes maybe the noise, the acceleration etc does seems to drivers that I am "racing" or think I am on a "track" but at the end of the day, I am doing things the safest way for me and everyone around me... my TED (time exposed to danager) is very little.... I guess i could still get by in 6th mind you, such is the nature of modern bikes.... but where is the fun in that :devil::devil::devil:

:lol:

Anyway, car, bike, rickshaw.... we all use the roads, lets take a deep breath and make sure everyone arouond us gets home at night.... :thumb:
:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not anti bike,I love the sound out of the buggers. I wouldn't have one because I don't think I would trust myself with that perfomance an it would cost more to make my leathers than the bike lol. I have seen it numerous times where someone is doing 50+ in a 30 zone to get 10ft ahead. Must admit though,it must be bloody exciting to have supercar perfomance,for the price of a KIA an the sense of freedom from the openess. What I would be less excited about is no air bags an the only thing between my body an hard concrete is leather haha.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Biking is a strange thing... and TBH... if you are not prepared to die everytime you get on a bike, you should not be doing it (imo)

But that just adds to the overall fun and excitment of it for me... I don't really mind dying, so it doesn't bother me....

But yeah, for fun and performance with a low cost, you can't really beat them...

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Biking is a strange thing... and TBH... if you are not prepared to die everytime you get on a bike, you should not be doing it (imo)
> 
> But that just adds to the overall fun and excitment of it for me... I don't really mind dying, so it doesn't bother me....
> 
> ...


My 520d msport whips most bikes anyway. So I have the sense of speed an safety all in the one package :lol: I DON'T WANT TO DIE! Car for me


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> My 520d msport whips most bikes anyway. So I have the sense of speed an safety all in the one package :lol: I DON'T WANT TO DIE! Car for me


hmmmmm lol

edit: oh you mean over speed bumps...got ya


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> hmmmmm lol


OI! That msport means I get another 100BHP haha. It was tongue in cheek  I know how quick my car is lol.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> OI! That msport means I get another 100BHP haha. It was tongue in cheek  I know how quick my car is lol.


only pulling your leg dude :thumb: i just remember seeing a bike whip a 911 turbo once and thinking 520 ds arn't as quick as 911 that is all.

Plus ive driven 100s of 5 serries and although the 520s where quick it was the 535D that did it for me. I had the same speed between two spots in the 535d than i did with an M5 at full bhp setting. but thats another story


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> only pulling your leg dude :thumb: i just remember seeing a bike whip a 911 turbo once and thinking 520 ds arn't as quick as 911 that is all.
> 
> Plus ive driven 100s of 5 serries and although the 520s where quick it was the 535D that did it for me. I had the same speed between two spots in the 535d than i did with an M5 at full bhp setting. but thats another story


With my location I'm lucky the insurance accepted me on a 520 lol.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> With my location I'm lucky the insurance accepted me on a 520 lol.


lol i know what you mean mate. I cant really have a dig as my non turbo diesel can't pull a skin off a rice pudding lol.

I remember thinking some 520Ds where allot quicker than others and now i know why.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ah yes the muppet who thinks he is damon hill in a straight line but when it comes to the bends is a complete simpleton. We know someone like that don't we mate lol.


Ah yes the famous "braking IN a downhill corner on the Barton St" incident.
The day I got my first grey hair.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

biker clearly doing what about 50% of the whole license holding community do, overreacting, at worst they made contact with each other,resulting in the guilty party to cover damages on their insurance,no big deal really. an earlier post mentioned a safety vid where an overtaking bike had a car pull out on him/her,but the question there is did the car indicate a change of direction and did they check their mirrors? i'm guessing not. the time between checking over my right shoulder for another bike and pulling back in in front of the car i want to overtake takes around 3 seconds(for non bikers to gauge the speed of acceleration),remember that a biker has better visability than a car the majority of the time, granted i really don't get bikers that overtake when the vehicle ahead is going the speed limit,unless on a national speed limit road, where there isn't going to be a little kiddie running across the road. what is the problem of moving over a foot to let a bike sift through the traffic? the chances of them actually holding you up any more than you currently are allready is minimal. oh yeah you non bikers, If you aint fast You last.:wave::lol:


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I always move over for bikes, motorised or not, it's just a nice thing to do. Most the time they say thanks as well. I think a lot of people don't move over simply because they don't see them, as they are not using their mirrors at all. I'd love to get a bike (my brother offered me his Ducati when he moved to canada) but I have a wife and kids so I don't think I could trust myself on it to be honest.

I also agree there a LOT of numpties on the road that don't pay any attention to whats going on around them.:devil:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> but funny how a hard man with an X5 becomes a real s**t bag when you go in to get him... :lol:
> 
> eh..anyway... back o/t
> 
> :thumb:


I wouldnt be, i would be moist and excited :argie:

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol: you are always moist ya big beeeatch.... 

:argie:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

wanna veccy said:


> biker clearly doing what about 50% of the whole license holding community do, overreacting, at worst they made contact with each other,resulting in the guilty party to cover damages on their insurance,no big deal really. an earlier post mentioned a safety vid where an overtaking bike had a car pull out on him/her,but the question there is did the car indicate a change of direction and did they check their mirrors? i'm guessing not. the time between checking over my right shoulder for another bike and pulling back in in front of the car i want to overtake takes around 3 seconds(for non bikers to gauge the speed of acceleration),remember that a biker has better visability than a car the majority of the time, granted i really don't get bikers that overtake when the vehicle ahead is going the speed limit,unless on a national speed limit road, where there isn't going to be a little kiddie running across the road. what is the problem of moving over a foot to let a bike sift through the traffic? the chances of them actually holding you up any more than you currently are allready is minimal. oh yeah you non bikers, If you aint fast You last.:wave::lol:


Yeah the chap looked in his mirror but the bike was accelerating and doing the maneuver at the same time. The bike was that quick there was no margin for error. I've done the same thing went to do a perfectly legal overtake. Looked in my mirrors to see nothing there, went to move out with indicator flashing away and the next thing this bike must have been doing 150 plus mph. He just missed me and I mean just. At them sort of speeds the amount of distance you cover is unreal to the point where one second your not there the next you are. I go out of my way to look for bikers say if iam pulling out of a junction etc as it makes you so much more aware of other things at the same time.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Ah yes the famous "braking IN a downhill corner on the Barton St" incident.
> The day I got my first grey hair.


indeed it was iam shocked as to why he isnt grey haired.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> indeed it was iam shocked as to why he isnt grey haired.


Because to him being mental is normal.So he isnt worried by his antics.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Both idiots, but she shouldn't of used her car as a weapon (I'm a biker). Somethings obviously happened prior to that clip, did he deserve a smack ? Probably, did he deserve to get mowed down..not really.


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

Ive been a biker for 20+ years and can honestly say there are some proper muppet car drivers out there.
I was once driven into while waiting at a junction, the guy pulled up while looking to his right and pinned my leg to my bike, how are you supposed to react to a moron like that.

in your metal box your nicely protected and are unlikely to come to much harm unless you have a high speed impact, however on a bike someting as little as a lit cigerete butt thrown from a car in front can and does have fatal consequences.

its normally down to thoughtlessness. another time while on my way back from silverstone with my brother on the back of my bike I entered a roundabout and while leant over slightly (because thats how bikes go round bends) the car in front with a few fellas in it decided to deposit there entire collection of Mc Donalds waist out of there car window, its quite hard to stay on a bike when leaning over and trying to avoid debri like that, could have easily killed myself and my brother, so he lost his wing mirror.

the video shows what started as a simple protest to the car drivers driving (although I dont condone the guy kicking the car) it was only a light tap but the reaction was simply blind anger that should have been treated as attempted manslaughter and no less, the bike rider could have easily been very seriously harmed or killed and for what? at worse a scuff to the car drivers paint. 

Ive now taken the decision to stop riding a bike and am about to put my bike up for sale, and the reason behind this is simply that ive encountered one to many moron car drivers that have attempted to kill me one to many times.

the act that worry s me the most is how close carr drivers think they can drive behind a motorcyclist, I cannot believe that these people just dont give a thought to what would happen if the bike rider had a blow out or fell over, simply put the rider would certainly be killed and the car driver would be charged with manslaughter for travelling to close, and I see that every single day, so so selfish. do car drivers not realise that the person on the bike has a family aswell.

rant over!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

It was only sunday i got wedged from a audi a1 into the kerb when filtering lol i dnttake anynotice tbh


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

eeeh, you don't filter on the kerb side ya muppet.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mike PVS (Mar 15, 2012)

My cousin hates bike and thinks that when they filter they are taking the mick. He said to me her gets fed up waiting in ques of traffic just to see a bike go straight down the side. My reply was get a bike then ;-) 

Bikes filtering helps to ease conjestion. If we get to the front of the que we're normaly gone before the car beside has released its handbrake, so the bike isnt holding anyone up. BUT you have to filter carefully. I know I'b be really anyoyed (for want of a better word) if a bike scratched the side of my car or van.

With regards to the clip we have no idea why the biker kicked the car. But even if he had sctatched all down the side and broken the mirror off, that would only have been property damage. The car driver however was trying to hurt if not kill (as mentioned before) which to me if well out of order.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> eeeh, you don't filter on the kerb side ya muppet....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It was one of those silly kerb islands at the front by the lights  so the rambler can shelter from the traffic :lol: but you knew that anycase.

I just line my akra up by the open window and give them a blast when i pull away


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

There are a few of these militant types, they strap torch type cameras to their helmets then cause trouble so they have something interesting to upload to YouTube.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Bit like the trip advisor militeria, but thats another topic.


----------



## SnowmanE36 (Mar 23, 2012)

IMO she has pulled over to stop him from getting through and been shouting at him(experience there) and then he was naughty to kick her car but blind rage at his ability to not get stuck in traffic couple'd with a mini row followed by that kick means she tried to kill him! people take the **** when trying to stop bike from filtering! and she got what many car drivers deserve! I've personally cut a saxo up and stopped it from tailgating a bike that had filtered through traffic so the saxo driver was racing up the ass of the bike and braking hard, He shat himself when I swung across and slammed my brakes on! Some car drivers think it is illegal to filter but its not! AND that's from a car driver


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

SnowmanE36 said:


> IMO she has pulled over to stop him from getting through and been shouting at him(experience there) and then he was naughty to kick her car but blind rage at his ability to not get stuck in traffic couple'd with a mini row followed by that kick means she tried to kill him! people take the **** when trying to stop bike from filtering! and she got what many car drivers deserve! I've personally cut a saxo up and stopped it from tailgating a bike that had filtered through traffic so the saxo driver was racing up the ass of the bike and braking hard, He shat himself when I swung across and slammed my brakes on! Some car drivers think it is illegal to filter but its not! AND that's from a car driver


So, because he was driving dangerously, you did the same to teach him write from wrong?:wall:
Cutting people is dangerous. Slamming on the brakes in front of someone is dangerous. :wall::wall::wall:
A taxi driver did that to me once. Bad mistake as I was in a Landcruiser. Different cars have different stopping abilities. Wasn't much left of his car. Or his attitude once we were out of the cars.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SnowmanE36 said:


> I've personally cut a saxo up and stopped it from tailgating a bike that had filtered through traffic so the saxo driver was racing up the ass of the bike and braking hard, He shat himself when I swung across and slammed my brakes on! Some car drivers think it is illegal to filter but its not! AND that's from a car driver


And you wonder why bikers get a bad rep.

Its the best justification in the book. He was being a knob so i thought I would be a know too and also drive dangerously.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

i have read a few of these road rage threads and have come to a conclusion that they is a lot of idiots on both sides of the fence.
I think over the last ten years driving standards have dropped dramatically shortly we will be like usa where people dont really care how they drive


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

EVL said:


> So, because he was driving dangerously, you did the same to teach him write from wrong?:wall:
> Cutting people is dangerous. Slamming on the brakes in front of someone is dangerous. :wall::wall::wall:
> A taxi driver did that to me once. Bad mistake as I was in a Landcruiser. Different cars have different stopping abilities. Wasn't much left of his car. Or his attitude once we were out of the cars.


In all honesty i would have done the same as snowman you never know he might have saved the bikers life if he hadn't have blocked the saxo 

Plus that just goes to show how pointless landcruisers and other silly 4 x 4s are. People who by them purely for there own safety is a joke. When i lived with my folks they lived right next to a school and the amount of times these off roaders get blocked or block you in is silly. Plus they are hard to manouver and god knows how you can see if a kid is behind you whilst reversing. More dangerous in my opinion.

Plus not having a go at you dude as i know some people have them due to there work or home life


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I went off and looked at bike lessons after reading this thread.
Is that weird? I now have a desire for a bmw sports tourer and set off to magadan


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

What's the problem with bikes getting through traffic? Better for them to carry on with their journey than sit in the traffic with everyone else! I always try and look out for bikers even though I'm not a fan of bikes myself, it doesn't take a couple of seconds to move over for a biker or to be more considerate towards them.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

EDIT: ^^^^ there this chaps got the right idea, im not a biker either. Give them a bit of room and let them get on with their day :thumb: If you're jealous about about a biker beating you to work through the traffic buy a bike and join them.

Why dont people in cars just let bikers past them in the easiest and most convenient way possible. If they kill themselves when theyre in front of you, its nothing to do with you. Why bother trying to obstruct a biker or any other car for that matter?

I once saw a bloke in an S Type Jag do everything in his power to stop 2 bikes overtaking him for no good reason. It was frankly down right dangerous and I wish I'd had a video camera rolling to report him.

Ive never understood this biker/ rider hostility, people need to chill out and let other people get on with their day IMO


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think alot of people may think that bikers have as much right to wait in traffic as everyone else.Why should anyone let them past?
Are they all doctors or other important members of society? Or are they normal folk just like the car drivers who can just as easily sit and wait like everyone else.
I cant push to the front of queues in shops for any reason.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> In all honesty i would have done the same as snowman you never know he might have saved the bikers life if he hadn't have blocked the saxo
> 
> Plus that just goes to show how pointless landcruisers and other silly 4 x 4s are. People who by them purely for there own safety is a joke. When i lived with my folks they lived right next to a school and the amount of times these off roaders get blocked or block you in is silly. Plus they are hard to manouver and god knows how you can see if a kid is behind you whilst reversing. More dangerous in my opinion.
> 
> Plus not having a go at you dude as i know some people have them due to there work or home life


:lol::lol::lol:
All my cars get used for what they were designed for. My Mitsubishi Evolution get used on track, my Delica (and my Landcruiser at the time) get used off road, my Cappuccino on nice days and the CLS when I'm with the family or have a long motorway drive. Classing all 4x4 owners a joke is the same as classing all bikers or all car drivers a joke. You can't stereotype.

With regard to the accident, the taxi driver overtook in a residential area where I was doing around the 30 mark. The road turned to national speed limit (country lanes) and I caught up and overtook the taxi driver who was doing the same speed that he was through town (at a guess maybe 40/45). I presume he didn't like that or intimidated when I went past. 
He overtook me and slowed down again in a short while again. I didn't think anything of it when I caught him and overtook him again. 
This time when he went past, he pulled in front of me and slammed on the brakes. He got what he deserved and I'm willing to bet he never does anything similar again.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Both idiots in my view. But i am sorry to say that i absolutly hate motor bike riders. Down right dangerous on the road, they have a complete disregard for anyone around them and there own safety. What kind of idiot thinks its acceptable to drive on the wrong side of the road into to oncoming traffic to overtake stationary traffic and expect the oncoming traffic to move out the way or swerve. THINK Bike, THINK W**ker


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Bit of a sweeping statement don't you think? Don't tar everyone with the same brush mate. Some are idiots in all forms of transport, tractors, vans, lorries..not the vehicle more the individual. :thumb:
Edd


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> , I am doing things the safest way for me and everyone around me... my TED (time exposed to danager) is very little.... I guess i could still get by in 6th mind you, such is the nature of modern bikes.... but where is the fun in that :devil::devil::devil:


:tumbleweed: - It really should be TED x Danger Factor; overtaking a line of cars stuck behind someone doing 40 in a NSL @ 100mph is far more dangerous than pulling out and accelerating up to 45 and being exposed for longer but having a non-lethal closing speed. But i guess you know that! 



wanna veccy said:


> granted i really don't get bikers that overtake when the vehicle ahead is going the speed limit,unless on a national speed limit road, where there isn't going to be a little kiddie running across the road.:


Do kids never cross NSL roads? :thumb: Why is your version of where it's acceptable to break the law and speed ok?

A bit like doing 60mph in a 30 you're on par with a pedophiles.......3meters further down the road (past a NSL sign) you should be free to go 70-80? :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> :tumbleweed: - It really should be TED x Danger Factor; overtaking a line of cars stuck behind someone doing 40 in a NSL @ 100mph is far more dangerous than pulling out and accelerating up to 45 and being exposed for longer but having a non-lethal closing speed. But i guess you know that!


Far too many factors to be able to talk about it, so I guess we can agree to disagree... :lol:

From my point of view, I would probably feel safer with the 100mph though, but as I said, waaay too many variables to discuss it online....

Maybe it should be TED x perceived danger factor (from the riders point of view)

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Far too many factors to be able to talk about it, so I guess we can agree to disagree... :lol:
> 
> From my point of view, I would probably feel safer with the 100mph though, but as I said, waaay too many variables to discuss it online....
> 
> ...


It's simple if you think logically.....

(TED x Perceived danger factor x Index of driver stupidity x height of car in front in meters x closing spped in MPH) / (length of straight in miles x (how far ahead you can see in miles - length of straight in miles) x (width of road in meters - width of car in front) x (propensity for industry / (number of lorrys in the shire x closing speed in MPH)) x (80 - exhaust noise in decibels)).

Add: -
0.1 for Monday - Thurs
0.2 for Fri Sat
0.25 for a Sunday

Subtract 0.15 if you have one of the 'airbag' leathers.

I'll make you a handy pull out card you can use :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> It's simple if you think logically.....
> 
> (TED x Perceived danger factor x Index of driver stupidity x height of car in front in meters x closing spped in MPH) / (length of straight in miles x (how far ahead you can see in miles - length of straight in miles) x (width of road in meters - width of car in front) x (propensity for industry / (number of lorrys in the shire x closing speed in MPH)) x (80 - exhaust noise in decibels)).
> 
> ...


See, I do all that by saying f**k it, I'm by them.... :lol: :devil:

But, yes, If you could knock up a hand chart to show all the different outcomes/speeds etc, then please send it on, I'll be sure to look at it before making any further overtakes....

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

EVL said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> All my cars get used for what they were designed for. My Mitsubishi Evolution get used on track, my Delica (and my Landcruiser at the time) get used off road, my Cappuccino on nice days and the CLS when I'm with the family or have a long motorway drive. Classing all 4x4 owners a joke is the same as classing all bikers or all car drivers a joke. You can't stereotype.
> 
> With regard to the accident, the taxi driver overtook in a residential area where I was doing around the 30 mark. The road turned to national speed limit (country lanes) and I caught up and overtook the taxi driver who was doing the same speed that he was through town (at a guess maybe 40/45). I presume he didn't like that or intimidated when I went past.
> ...


iam mr invisible type. Like i said in the latter of my post. This isnt having a go at the people who use them for what they are i.e farm etc

but yeah i will stereo type the silly bint in a land cruiser who blocked the entire road for 15 mins the other morning because she couldn't get passed two parked cars (who where parked at a reasonable distance)as she didnt have a clue how to manouver such a big peace of metal. These silly off roadsers have never seen a mud patch in there life.

unless your one of them i can see why your offended. not.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> See, I do all that by saying f**k it, I'm by them.... :lol: :devil:
> 
> But, yes, If you could knock up a hand chart to show all the different outcomes/speeds etc, then please send it on, I'll be sure to look at it before making any further overtakes....
> 
> ...


dont look at it whilst riding as that would need a completely new chart :lol:


----------

